# Matilda is going to the vet, she's in pain



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Last weekend my daughter and two grandkids spent the weekend with us, I always keep a eye on the girls, my grandson can get abit wild and plays to hard with his dog so I don't want to take any chances something might happen, Monday afternoon Matilda was on my lap and I felt her tremble and then she began panting, I watched her for a hour and she still was very uncomfortable, I called the vets and they told me to bring her in, I wasn't able to see my vet, and had a new vet look at her, by the time the vet came in Matilda was back to her old self:blink: the vet examined her, he found nothing wrong, but said when he was petting her on the back she felt abit uncomfortable. He sent me home with some pain meds and said to give it to if I felt she needed them. When we got back home she was back to her happy self, so I didn't give her any, yesterday she was fine, but today she has been acting really weird, she went outside and layed under the tree for a good half hour, she hates being outside, I have been holding her and she started the trembling and panting, she did take 1/2 pill, but still trembles, I called the vet, she has a appointment at 3:00, please pray for her, I need to find out why she has such discomfort. She is never ill, I am worried, but know God has his hands on her. I'll let you know what happens


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

How scary! Of course your little Matilda will be in my prayers. Bless her heart, and you too- how tough for you both. Let us know what the vet has to say.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Matilda! I hope she is feeling better soon! x


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet Matilda. I hope it's nothing serious and that she is better soon. A gentle hug for our special girl.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub:Wishing for dear, sweet little Matilda to be all better right away. :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no, I hope you can find out what's bothering Matilda. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for Matilda that it isn't anything serious and wishing her to get back to herself very soon.
Please keep us posted, Paula.
(((hugs)))


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor little Matilda. I feel for you both, Paula, and hope that tomorrow brings some answers.:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor little Matilda. That is not like her at all.  I hope you find out what it is and that she feels better, soon. I am praying, my dear.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Paula. I hope Matilda's okay. I'm sending prayers and hoping the vet will have some answers. Maybe it's some minor injury and when she did a certain thing it triggered the pain again. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't want our little Matilda to be in pain.....I hope the Dr. firgures out what the problem is and fixes it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Checking to see if there's word yet? Hope she's okay.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back too. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just got back, Matilda still has some pain, the vet checked her ears, eyes, nose mouth, hips, back, legs, checked her back end, they can't figure it out, they want me to watch closely and let them know how she is doing tomorrow.
I just can't figure this out, she does eat, drink and potty well, but she's just not feeling well. please continue your prayers, I'll let you know how she's feeling tomorrow. Matilda and I love you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little Matilda is back to herself very soon! I know it's an awful feeling to just 'know' something is wrong but don't know what the problem is!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she feels better soon Paula.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow Paula i hope that the Vet can figure out whats wrong with Matilda..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I'm asking God to lift up Matilda and help the Vets (or you) know what is wrong so that they can help her get better. Our dear Lord, please help Matilda to feel better.

Hugs to you and Matilda. More prayers being sent.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula we are praying for you and our girl Matilda. I hope she is feeling better soon. Did you ask the grandchildren if they noticed anything with Matilda when they were there?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - many prayers tonight for Matilda!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula I'm so sorry your sweet little Matilda is not well. I will be praying for her.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Sending prayers for your sweet Matilda.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - wish you had some answers but maybe no news is good news. Maybe she did have a little injury and something is just sore. Kind of like me...all the time. :blink: I do things to myself then either have aches or pains or a huge black and blue mark :w00t: and I can't remember how I did it, but in a few days I'm better.:thumbsup: It's good news that she's eating and drinking and otherwise acting normally. Did you talk to your family to see if they saw anything happen? We'll keep up the prayers for Matilda. rayer:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh Paula I hope your Matilda starts to feel well again. Did the vet take her temperature? I remember my malt trembling a while back and it was because of a fever.
Hope Matilda has a good night tonight and she feels better.:wub:
Jenna


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh no! Not our Matilda! Sweetie.....feel better!!!! It's a good sign that she has an appetite. I pray it's nothing serious. Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts. Keep us updated Paula! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no Paula, I'm so sorry little Matilda is not feeling well. I hope that she'll be back to her normal self pretty soon. Keep us posted!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Paula...I am just seeing this and I am sorry that Matilda is not feeling well. I will prayer for your little girl that she will be well soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

paula im just now reading this as well , praying for matilda to get all better really soon and hugs for u as well as i know how worried u must be.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Matilda today? :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor sweet Matilda!!! Our babies really don't deserve to ever feel sick!
Maybe its like Sue says, she got a bit hurt and is just a little sore? We have no doubt that you are keeping a very close eye on her and hopefully the vet can figure out what is going on! How is she reacting today? Any shivering, panting or laying under the tree?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking on that baby???????
Did the vet do any blood work? Do you have ticks where you live? Do you spray for bugs? Just trying to brain storm here?????
Sending special prayers up for Mathilda!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Matilda doing today? Maybe she stepped on a thorn or a bee sting. I sure hope they find something soon,poor sweetie...


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hope Matilda starts feeling better soon. My dogs tremble when my grandkids are here and act like they are in pain, they are just scared of the kids or the new situation. 
Right now we are renovating our floors. Jassmine does not like to walk on anything smooth. She likes the carpet. We took the carpet out and we are putting in laminate flooring in the living room, dining room and bedroom. No more carpet. Poor Jassmine is distressed and I am not sure what to do for her to make it better. LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds suspiciously similar to what I've recently experienced with my Zoe. I hope she's 100% now. How's she doing??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's so evident how sensitive these little white fluffs are. What may seem like something minor to us, or something that we wouldn't even think of, can truly turn their worlds upside down. As I've mentioned before, in my house, Lacie is the one that is extremely sensitive and the one that will react to any type of change. DH and I have even called it her "alien alert" because so many things seem like aliens to her -- a pot that I moved to the other side of the yard, a leaf falling to the ground, a plastic bag that blew into the yard -- and those are just minor things.

Anyway, I'm still praying for Matilda and hoping that she is doing much better today. Paula, hugs and prayers for you too. It sounds like you have your hands full.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wondering how darling Matilda is today. You're in my thoughts, Paula.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry poor Matilda is sick too  maybe she knows something is wrong with Miss Bow and trying to tell you. Poor baby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda still is trembling but not as much, her whole personality has changed, she wants to be outside in the back yard, she sits under the tree Miss Bow always sits under, Matilda hates being outside, :blink:I don't get this whole thing. I fixed some chicken braest for her and Miss bow, Matilda ate but hasn't drank water. I gave her 1/2 of her pain med. both vets said she was healthy, they just can't figure this out, I decided to wait till friday, if she is still acting strange and trembling I will have blood work done. Thank you for your prayers, my girls mean everything to me and my dh.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - maybe, as others said, she is in tune with her sister being ill and this is her way of letting you know. Somehow I wouldn't be surprised. Love to you all.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - maybe, as others said, she is in tune with her sister being ill and this is her way of letting you know. Somehow I wouldn't be surprised. Love to you all.:wub:


I'm really suspecting Zoe's experience this past Friday was actually stress and anxiety rather then pain. I guess I won't really now for sure until my vet confirms whether or not the pain meds could have taken effect that quickly and that completely. I'm also wondering if sweet Matilda isn't picking up on things and it's causing her stress and anxiety.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - maybe, as others said, she is in tune with her sister being ill and this is her way of letting you know. Somehow I wouldn't be surprised. Love to you all.:wub:


I was going to say the same thing. Maybe she senses that something is wrong with her sister. I would not be surprised either.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - maybe, as others said, she is in tune with her sister being ill and this is her way of letting you know. Somehow I wouldn't be surprised. Love to you all.:wub:





MalteseJane said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Maybe she senses that something is wrong with her sister. I would not be surprised either.


I've been thinking the same thing. I, myself, can often sense if someone is not feeling well. So, I would not be surprised at all if Matilda knows and senses that her sister is not well. Paula, is Matilda carrying her little ball around in her mouth? Please give both Matilda and Miss Bow hugs and kisses from me. Hugs and kisses for you, too, Paula.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in to see how little Matilda is feeling today....praying there is much improvement.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Checking in to see how little Matilda is feeling today....praying there is much improvement.


Me too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

looking on anupdate on matilda n b&b hoping she is ok


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in too..... rayer:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am checking in also. I hope both your babies feel better soon.rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, thinking about Matilda and sending good thoughts her way. Her home is topsy turvy now, I agree with the others that she may be sensing her sister's condition.


----------

